

Ask HN: Want to grab a coffee in SF? - dawson

Hi, I'm the founder (and developer) of howareyou.com, I'm going to be in SF for the next week omw to Seattle (originally from UK); catching up with some friends and would love to meet-up with startups, anyone from HN or who is interested in the digital healthcare space! I'm available on dawson@howareyou.com and 4152007801 – Thank you
======
dawson
clickable <https://www.howareyou.com>

